# [Sondobizutage] Comment séparer deux chats qui se battent ?



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

Le seul type que j'aurais voulu avoir comme cadre dans ma courte période militaire a souvent de grandes capacités pédagogiques et humaines.

Un jour récent, un jeune qui-n'en-voulait lui a demandé à brule-pourpoint comment il ferait pour séparer deux chats qui se battaient. Voila ce qu'il a répondu :



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faut être costaud. Tu prends chaque chat par la peau du dos et tu les arraches des griffes l'un de l'autre en écartant les bras. Passe les pas trop près de ta figure.



Ça force l'admiration, non ?

Et vous, vous faites comment pour séparer deux chats qui se battent ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

Perso je baisse mon pantalon, je tiens ma bite entre l'index et le majeur et je la fais tourner. 100% de réussite sur deux cas. Du coup ils posent leur trouffion au sol et regarde la tête inclinée.


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2005)

T'as pas une photo ?  




Et prend pas la grosse tête monsieur le chat (t'as vu rémi, j'ai pas dit Châton..) avec toutes ces louanges hein ?
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

Je préfère pas il faisait très froid


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas une photo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as le droit de dire Ch*â*ton si tu veux... moi je dis pas _exactement_ ça ! 

je dis d'ailleurs autre chose qui se trouve dans le sondage ! 

dommage, qu'il n'y pas de réponses multiples, j'aurais bien dit la dernière solution aussi ! 

j'ai même la preuve de ma réponse avec mon chat* :









*qui est une chatte, les spécialistes auront reconnu. :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] *qui est une chatte, les spécialistes auront reconnu. :rateau:[/QUOTE]

Oui... tricolore


----------



## joanes (13 Décembre 2005)

Comme disait l'Abbé Pierre...


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Perso je baisse mon pantalon, je tiens ma bite entre l'index et le majeur et je la fais tourner. 100% de réussite sur deux cas. Du coup ils posent leur trouffion au sol et regarde la tête inclinée.



tu fais de l'hélicoptere avec tes génitoires?
bah dis moi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

ça meritait une questionnaire a choix multiples...
m'enfin....

qu'ils crevent....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2005)

Et "Comment séparer Supermoquette et Reineman" ; vous pensez qu'on peut faire un bon thread avec? ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et "Comment séparer Supermoquette et Reineman" ; vous pensez qu'on peut faire un bon thread avec? ...



tu sais mon ami, on peut faire un bon thread avec presque rien.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu sais mon ami, on peut faire un bon thread avec presque rien.....




*Et une grosse merde*
à partir de presque tout


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et une grosse merde*
> à partir de presque tout



tout a fait....
enfin...quoi qu'avec du Riz, surtout a forte dose, ce soit plus difficile....


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et "Comment séparer Supermoquette et Reineman" ; vous pensez qu'on peut faire un bon thread avec? ...




Et...Comment séparer Patochman de sa bouteille de valstar et de ses vinyls de tino rossi lorsqu'il tristoie seul le soir, dans sa cabane juchée au flanc de  la colline en regardant nostalgiquement, accrochée au mur, une photo de georges marchais...
sujet infini...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

d'autant plus que maintenant que j'ai pris le coup, je continue à tourner, hop hop hop


----------



## sofiping (13 Décembre 2005)

oups ... j'ai tombé ...:rose:


----------



## sofiping (13 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et "Comment séparer Supermoquette et Reineman" ; vous pensez qu'on peut faire un bon thread avec? ...



Tu vas chercher Sonny et Rennsman se met en position "je me prosterne" .... c'est alors que Superketmo en profite lâchement


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2005)

la réponse _Rezba, t'es qu'un gros naze_ semble avoir beaucoup de succès


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, c'est tendance en ce moment


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Perso je baisse mon pantalon, je tiens ma bite entre l'index et le majeur et je la fais tourner. 100% de réussite sur deux cas. Du coup ils posent leur trouffion au sol et regarde la tête inclinée.




J'avoues que ta technique m'a bien fait rire.    :love:


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi je sors mon KIKI (pas le même que supermoquette) il est maitre dans l'art du maintien de l'ordre chez les chats


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la réponse _Rezba, t'es qu'un gros naze_ semble avoir beaucoup de succès





			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est tendance en ce moment



C'est dingue, maintenant que j'ai voté, je ne peux plus voir qui a voté quoi, il faut que je change d'utilisateur !

Donc, on voté :rezba est un gros naze : 
iota (? c'est qui lui, je le connais pas...)
rezba (ah, lui, je le connais)
Patochman et supermoquette (c'est bien d'avoir des amis :love: )
supersabot (y'en a vraiment qu'on rien à foutre) 

Mais c'est vrai que c'est tendance. C'est pour ça que tant qu'à faire, j'ai mis un exutoire à pas cher. :rateau:

[edith] Ah, supersabot s'est dénoncé. C'est bien ce que je disais ! 
Et puis aussi, c'est parce que j'ai mis cette option que je n'ai pas laissé les choix multiples. Sinon, trop facile.  [/piaf]


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... tricolore


 
on dit... isabelle!


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Décembre 2005)

Quand les gros abusent des faibles


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... tricolore


 
on dit ... isabelle!


[Edité] tiens, moi aussi je fais dans le Dolby Surround....


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Donc, on voté :rezba est un gros naze :
> iota (? c'est qui lui, je le connais pas...)
> rezba (ah, lui, je le connais)
> Patochman et supermoquette (c'est bien d'avoir des amis :love: )
> supersabot (y'en a vraiment qu'on rien à foutre)


et moi


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Décembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> on dit ... isabelle!
> 
> 
> [Edité] tiens, moi aussi je fais dans le Dolby Surround....




t'es sûr qu'on dit Isabelle pour les chats tricolores? parceque je connais ça pour les chevaux mais j'avais jamais entendu pour les chats...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue, maintenant que j'ai voté, je ne peux plus voir qui a voté quoi, il faut que je change d'utilisateur !


Pour éviter d'avoir à changer


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

tiens le pseudo "rezzeban" n'est pas encore pris


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

Aucune des déclinaisons n'est prise. Mais j'ai encore pas mal d'amis dans la place (sisi !  ) pour s'occuper des zuzurpateurs.


----------



## joanes (13 Décembre 2005)

Roberto, Kisco, avec moi  , on va laisser les jeunes s'amuser


----------



## juju palavas (13 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> d'autant plus que maintenant que j'ai pris le coup, je continue à tourner, hop hop hop



Tout dépend de quel  coté ??? faudrait savoir si tu portes à droite ou à gauche..


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

je n'ai point ce problème, elle est tellement petite qu'elle n'atteind même pas la couture centrale


----------



## juju palavas (13 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai point ce problème, elle est tellement petite qu'elle n'atteind même pas la couture centrale



 tu es toujours trop modeste, on va finir par  verifier tout ça


----------



## dool (13 Décembre 2005)

Perso je flingue la chatte qui est à l'origine de la dispute car elle en vaut pas le coup la s..... !!!  ... je suis dans la case autre ! Circulez.


----------



## Malow (13 Décembre 2005)

Perso, j'élève des chats de combats, alors...


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

C'est complètement dingue ce phénomène des chats de combat quand même, on n'en parlait peu jusqu'à tout récemment... pff ! encore une mode à la con venue des Etats Unis... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

miaou


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Le modo est un chat ?:mouais:


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

Non. Enfin, si. Mais bon, faut suivre.


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non. Enfin, si. Mais bon, faut suivre.




J'étais au Lavaux avec SM pour un concours de chopines....


----------



## Malow (13 Décembre 2005)

les combats de chats m'auront fait changer ma signature


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Mon chat vient de se coincer la queue ....:love: dans la porte 

A deux secondes prêt...c'était moi :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> les combats de chats m'auront fait changer ma signature



Al Cat Ida ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

malow a dit:
			
		

> les combats de chats m'auront fait changer ma signature


Flatté


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je préfère les tuer. Trop dangereux les chats.







Allez : haut les mains les matous !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

à la main... c'est un peu trash quand même


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> à la main... c'est un peu trash quand même




*Lancé de petits chats*
à peine nés contre le mur de la ferme ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Lancé de petits chats*
> à peine nés contre le mur de la ferme ?


ouai... aussi, mais ça c'est marrant en plus  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Lancé de petits chats*
> à peine nés contre le mur de la ferme ?




*Je m'insurge devant de tels propos*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Lancé de petits chats*
> à peine nés contre le mur de la ferme ?



"gâcher" du chat, en somme


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Je m'insurge devant de tels propos*
> 
> :afraid:




*T'es gentil La mouette*
mais Halloween est passé depuis des semaines.





:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Elle est pas morte elle ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> c'est alors que Superketmo en profite lâchement



Pitin©&#8482;®   :affraid: J'avais cru lire Superkeketmo :mouais::rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas morte elle ?  :rateau:



Non. Mais si elle voit ce fil, ça ne saurait tarder.


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat vient de se coincer la queue ....:love: dans la porte
> 
> A deux secondes prêt...c'était moi :mouais:


"Sortez couverts"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "gâcher" du chat, en somme


Non, faudrait pas oublier que le chat mort est un super carburant!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la réponse _Rezba, t'es qu'un gros naze_ semble avoir beaucoup de succès



Yaisse !!!!! D'autant qu'ayant perdu son statut de *violet*, on ne se sent plus obligé de d'activer le mode Faux-derche :rateau: :love:


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> ...on ne se sent plus obligé de d'activer le mode Faux-derche :rateau: :love:


Y en a :afraid:


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Yaisse !!!!! D'autant qu'ayant perdu son statut de *violet*, on ne se sent plus obligé de d'activer le mode Faux-derche :rateau: :love:



Le plus drôle est que les vrais faux-derches ont voté autre chose (mis à part 2 que je ne connais guère) 

Mais c'est vrai que, par ailleurs et plus globalement, l'expérience est assez amusante. :rateau:
Voire délectable.


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que, par ailleurs et plus globalement, l'expérience est assez amusante. :rateau:
> Voire délectable.


Arrête de te masturber   _gros naze_


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de te masturber   _gros naze_



excuse-moi.


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> excuse-moi.


:affraid:

du coup j'ai voté  

_(en pensant plutôt à la chanson de Ferrat "Le Kilimandjaro")_


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> du coup j'ai voté
> 
> _(en pensant plutôt à la chanson de Ferrat "Le Kilimandjaro")_



Fais gaffe, si tu tires en l'air, tu risque de blesser les chats perchés.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> excuse-moi.



Feuque et re-feuque, les joyeux drilles de la Sécurité des Réseaux au taf ont bloqué la lecture de meupeutrôôaaaa :rose:


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

Ah, toute réclamation se fait donc par iChats (qui se battent)


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> iChats *(qui se battent)*


C'est pour ça qu'on les appelle des "aïe-chats".  :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (14 Décembre 2005)

Il manque quand-même le choix le plus moderne dans ce sondage :

- J'appelle SOS-Télé-réalité et M6 m'envoie un coach pour apprendre à dresser mon chat.

(nan, c'est juste que j'ai regardé un truc édifiant à la télé hier soir, ça m'arrive une fois par an, alors hein, pas de moquerie)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2005)

Il en jette dans le bureau ce mp3


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il en jette dans le bureau ce mp3



J'étais sûr que ça te plairait !


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> excuse-moi.



:afraid: :sick: Ils le vendent, ça ???  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Il manque quand-même le choix le plus moderne dans ce sondage :
> 
> - J'appelle SOS-Télé-réalité et M6 m'envoie un coach pour apprendre à dresser mon chat.
> 
> (nan, c'est juste que j'ai regardé un truc édifiant à la télé hier soir, ça m'arrive une fois par an, alors hein, pas de moquerie)



Arhhh. Je ne suis pas très moderne.

_Attention, près de mille mots derrière ce lien traitre_.


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :sick: Ils le vendent, ça ???  :mouais: :mouais:



Je l'ai même entendu sur le service public radiophonique !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, toute réclamation se fait donc par iChats



Ahn, paske tu crois qu'ils ont laissé passer çà les Ayatollaaaaaaaaaaaahs névrosés de la Sécu ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2005)

un petit proxy-https GK ?


----------



## guytantakul (14 Décembre 2005)

Excellent ! J'aime bien PK, perso - j'ai une compil spéciale qui tourne dans ma voiture et qui pète.  (et GK aussi, mais dans une moindre mesure  )


----------



## Fulvio (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arhhh. Je ne suis pas très moderne.
> 
> _Attention, près de mille mots derrière ce lien traitre_.



Oh punaise ! :afraid: Je peux pas, là, je suis encore sous l'effet de ma séance de télé-réalité annuelle. On va dire pas avant les fêtes.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un petit proxy-https GK ?



/me est de plus en plus persuadé que SM est un troll


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

Pffff, saloperie :


*Fortigate block file*
_Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à télécharger le fichier "Excuse-Moi.mp3"._


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2005)

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050804072524306&query=proxy+gmail


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

Y a une version Winbouze ? (oui, j'avoue piteusement avoir un pécé au taf :rose


Mais, j'y pense : ne dériverions-nous pas quelque peu du sujet initial


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050804072524306&query=proxy+gmail



Excellent ! 

Y'avait un sujet initial ???


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2005)

Ton anniversaire nan ?


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

C'est aujourd'hui ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

C'est ce que dit vBulletin, mais peut-on lui faire confiance ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Rendez nous le mini-chat ! :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ton anniversaire nan ?



Troll masqué ou floodeur furtif ?   
J'avoue que ces derniers jours je suis un peu perdu... 
Et puis cet avatar rétréci, Rezba qui se démodère (*), Sonny qui mord tout ce qui passe, le Cercle qui a fermé, non c'est dur, vraiment je trouve que l'époque est dure.  



(*) [salut Ed !] c'est l'âge non ? [Ed]


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Rendez nous le mini-chat ! :rateau:



Bah non y avait trop de combats de nanochat. :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> _Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à télécharger le fichier "Excuse-Moi.mp3"._


Et un .zip il accepterait ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

Ouuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :love:


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et un .zip il accepterait ?



Tu veux réveiller Sonny ?


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2005)

Dans ce genre ça marche ?
(juste renommé hein le met pas dans ouinezipe)


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

Alors : 
1. çà marche, merci Sypro 
2. même au bout de plusieurs écoutes, je n'arrive pas à retirer la quintessence du message véhiculé par excuse-moi.  
3. Qu'on lui coupe les burnes !!!    ©ombo


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2005)

bon pour la question de base s'est moi qui l'ai posser pour un cas réel et la s'est moins drôle il ont réveillé tout le quartier ses con.

pour finir eaux froide et ballait dans la gueule du méchant.

sa a fini par marché


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Perso je baisse mon pantalon, je tiens ma bite entre l'index et le majeur et je la fais tourner...


Mouarfff...
C'est à cause de trucs comme ça que t'attrape des rhumes de cerveau


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

N'est pas SM qui veut :love:


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, saloperie :
> 
> 
> *Fortigate block file*
> _Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à télécharger le fichier "Excuse-Moi.mp3"._


Te plains pas, moi je suis en cours, si je mets du son je me fais décapiter par une prof...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2005)

Ben mets un casque alors


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

C'est ce que je viens de faire pendant la pause... Merci l'iPod shuffle pour se réconforter... 

Mais bon, je vais pas mettre un casque excellent sur les PCs pourris de Tunon


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2005)

Pis je coupe le son... et je remets le son ! (oui, c'est assez private, mais bon...)


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pis je coupe le son... et je remets le son ! (oui, c'est assez private, mais bon...)


et je vous emm.... ! (c'est toujours assez private).


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Merci de nous rappeler les règles de bienséance mon cher rezba...


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Vous n'avez toujours pas trouvé la solution pour les séparer?


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Naru, j'ai édité pour une meilleure compréhension, mais le lien est mort, et cette fois je n'ai plus le droit d'éditer. 

Le bon lien pour écouter la référence de ce private joke avec guitan.


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Excellent en tout cas, ça méritait de revenir


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2005)

zut, mon skeud est dans la voiture et je ne l'ai pas sur itunes (pour le lien de je coupe le son  )
Pis ça me gave d'aller jusqu'au garage, surtout


----------



## DuraLex (15 Décembre 2005)

Je m'en cogne, qu'ils crèvent !
Falait pas m'ennerver ! :hein:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2005)

DuraLex a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en cogne, qu'ils crèvent !
> Falait pas m'ennerver ! :hein:



avec 2 "l" et un seul "n", on comprendrait mieux 

À part ça, le début (première ligne) est bon !


----------



## DuraLex (15 Décembre 2005)

J'ai trop la N pour sortir les L !


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2005)

DuraLex a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trop la N pour sortir les L !



Rhôôô, banni pour un jour, c'est rien ! 
Sur IRC, on jouait avec ça, comme des petits fous, et que je te kicke, et que je te bannis !
Un peu de recul ne nuit jamais


----------



## z-moon (15 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, banni pour un jour, c'est rien !
> Sur IRC, on jouait avec ça, comme des petits fous, et que je te kicke, et que je te bannis !
> Un peu de recul ne nuit jamais


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

pour les séparé j'a trouvé une autre solution la menace du lara fabian.

si vous continué a vous battre je vous colle du lara fabian toute la nuit.

depuis pas de nouvelle tout vas pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.


----------

